# Cant Get Enough of this Stick...



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Cuban San Cristobal robusto....FANTASTIC CIGAR! I really do enjoy this line...maybe time for a box now....


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

they MUST be nice stick a stick in it when you start to rn your hands thats what i do with the punches


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

" Looks like a wee baby"!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn Mario - it must be really good for you to roach it!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

If you nubbed it,
you had to love it.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pick me up a box too will ya? Check is ahhh, in the mail!!!!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like it's about time for the roach clip!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You can chew on it when the cherry goes out :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice looking smoke. My buddy had a couple of those when they first came out and they looked beautiful.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Never had one but cant wait till try one


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Another extremely underrated cigar...Love the Cuban San Chirstobals. The La punta is my favorite size.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool. I have a couple of these ordered up for next month


----------

